# Crinone vs Cyclogest



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Sorry another progesterone question - is it true that Crinone has less progesterone than cyclogest. I read that crinone has 90mg per application, previously I was on cyclogest x 2 400mg pessaries. 800mg of cyclogest per day vs 90mg of Crinone seems really different - am I missing something?!?!? Thanks again x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The actual mg of Cyclogest and Crinone varies but they are two completely different forms of progesterone support so they work in different ways.  Cyclogest is progesterone suspended in a waxy vegetable oil/fat, Crinone is progesterone suspended in an oil based gel....so they are absorbed into the body in differently.

Crinone releases a good amount of progesterone within 20mins or so but also has a constant slow release as the "goopy gel" stays at the top near your cervix, whereas the Cyclogest pessaries/suppositories are progesterone in a vegetable oil/fat, so the progesterone is absorbed within 20/30mins and often the vegetable fat will just dissolve.  Just as Gestone can be given as 50mg or 100mg injections....but this is progesterone suspended in liquid oil and injected into muscle so releases slowly.  
I honestly wouldn't get worried that the "mgs" vary between them, as I say, it's because they are absorbed in completely different ways.

Take care
Natasha


----------

